
ControlPoint- is a new level of interaction with interfaces - vadik_vadik
http://controlpoint.tilda.ws/en
======
vadik_vadik
We are a young development team from Russia. We are currently working on a
control point project. We have already presented it at some important events
in our country and now we want to receive feedback from you, dear friends!Our
contacts in the telegram: 1)@EvgenD7- Manager, developer 2)@Gleb_STL-
Industrial design 3)@Kopylov_Vadik - Hardware design 4)@shehtmoney - Developer

